# 1.8t oil leakage



## audis3gr (Feb 23, 2009)

hello from greece
i have an audi s3 1.8t 2002 model and have oil at exhaust.the car has a new forged bottom with supertech agu head.a precision turbo 6162 ball bearing.the problem is the oil at the exhaust at iddle and at low rpm when the oil is warmed 75>.the piston rings are new +the valve stems etc and have no oil at the catch..the turbo spool great,and have no oil at the exhaust at boost,only at vacuum and the shaft movement is normal..the pcv valve is removed and the crank ventilation is straight to the catch..what your opinion about the prob??


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

Is this smoke or oil out of the exhaust, if it's oil then it's more than likely the turbo, if it's smoke then obviously the oil is getting into the cylider then being burned.

Could be

valve oil seals = smoke at start up when it's been left for a while ie overnight and under idle

turbo compressor seal = blue smoke under boost and at idle, oil in the dv piping.

Piston rings = smoke under any conditions, will show up on compression test.

Possible headgasket = show up on compression test.

Check out this video which has a ford cosworth with worn valve seals, gives you an idea of how much smoke comes from the seals.

http://www.streetfire.net/video/wheeler-dealerssierra-cosworth_2010970.htm


----------



## audis3gr (Feb 23, 2009)

not like the video,sometimes the car make oil fumes at the exhaust and never under boost,only at vacuum and when go without open throttle and the oil pressure is high..today we remove the uper pcv valve and the situation get better,we will try to put again the pcv valve-the one under the intake mani--we think that the pan get full of fumes cause the missing of the pcv and dont leave the oil to return from turbo to pan..the diameter of the oil return line is 12mm id..you think it is small?


----------

